# Cream Cheese



## goodgiver (Aug 11, 2006)

Can a person freeze cream cheese with no adverse effects after it has thawed out and used in recipes or alone?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

After I froze cream cheese it got rather crumbly/gritty instead of smooth....so I never did it again.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, you can.  It can get crumbly, but not always.  Best used in something like dip or cheesecake rather than a cheese ball.


----------

